# any film makers in mexico city?



## jedeane (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi,
I just moved here from Tucson. My girlfriend is doing research on Ruiz and his comics for her Ph.d.. I am basically on vacation and looking for people to meet. I am a film maker and plan on working on ideas. I have a DSLR that I use and a macbook for editing.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

jedeane said:


> Hi,
> I just moved here from Tucson. My girlfriend is doing research on Ruiz and his comics for her Ph.d.. I am basically on vacation and looking for people to meet. I am a film maker and plan on working on ideas. I have a DSLR that I use and a macbook for editing.


I can't help you with your film-making since I only enjoy watching intelligent ones, not making them. However, I believe that your girlfriend is dong research on Rius, not Ruiz. Rius (the pen name of Eduardo del Río) is an amazing political cartoonist and is still alive and active. Will she be interviewing him as part of her research?

Here's a link with some information about him: Rius - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

